# Redundant NREMT test for FL!?



## Nil desperandum (Apr 15, 2011)

So I called FLorida's Dept of Health and they say that to license [ as a Basic]based upon out of state and NREMT certs, I have to START by taking the NREMT test AGAIN? specifically for FL?!! which of course costs ANOTHER $70.00 bucks? even thought I am current out of state ANd current with NREMT. The reason being they do not have reciprocity? Sooo.... the NREMT does not certify you to practice any way. Staes do. I'm just proving AGAIN that I have met the NREMT standard . Right? What am I missing here? Thoughts anyone? Buehler? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 16, 2011)

I feel your pain!  Im already an EMT-IV in Nashville, certified with NREMT and state licensend....I just found out the same info (im relocating in 2 months to orlando)....think its crap that we have to retest!!! What difference does it make that FL is a NR state if we have to retest anyway!  When you sign up it says to check "assessment" instead of "certification" test.....Not sure if there is any difference in the 2.  Plus getting the FL DOH all the required documentation before you can test had proven to be a irritating task so far.  They are requesting a letter from TN assuring that my license is in good standing...once again, do not know why it matters at this point since you have to retest regardless...lilttle headache, but rules are rules... feel free to let me in on anything you find out.


----------



## Nil desperandum (Apr 16, 2011)

*Good and Bad*

Thanks for the confirmation. Sounds like we're getting the same story, just unfortunate they feel the need to ball it all up in "process" when it appears we end up with the same result. "Yep you're good to go. You are NREMT certed now , just like you were before! HA!." Any way, I'll find out eventually, but have you confirmed yet that this will be another Pearson-View scheduled test, just like the normal cognitive computer testing proceedure for NREMT?or is there a diffferent format/process? Thanks again!


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 16, 2011)

You are correct, the NREMT grants no legal power to allow you to practice whatsoever.


----------



## Nil desperandum (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Brown. Yeah I follow that whole concept. It's just that they seem to be telling us that one proof of NREMT competency is not as good as another. What "OTHER"? And they don't seem to be able to explain why. I've been licensed in three states and have been NREMT for about 10 years and I have no quams about providing credentials. First time I've run into this though. I'll do what they require, but I'll also be calling NREMT to get their side of this. Thanks!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

> which of course costs ANOTHER $70.00 bucks?



I'll trade you.  You pay for my respiratory license in another state (up to $400 not counting the $10-35 each other state I have ever held a license in (5 of them) requires to verify my previous license or the verification cost from the NBRC which is like $20) or you can pay for me to take the Registered Respiratory Therapist exam ($390) when I need to recredential in a few years.  How about you pay for my Certified Pulmonary Function Technologist exam ($200) or my neonatal/pediatric specialty exam ($250)?  Or my echocardiography boards ($350)? Do that and I'll pay for your NREMT exam.

In other words: stop complaining, do what you have to do if you want to practice after you move and be glad you're in a trade and not a real medical profession.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

That is VERY stupid of Florida to make people take the exact same test they already have taken and passed. What sense does that even make???? I am an NREMT-P so I would have to take the same exam all over just because? I'm not seeing what that proves. It's a complete waste of time and money and serves no purpose of validation as the person is already validated!

Sounds like Florida needs to develop some reciprocity policies. And $70 to some who are making $60-70,000 a year may not be much at all. But to someone with a family and only making 24,000 a year that $70 matters a lot.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

> And $70 to some who are making $60-70,000 a year may not be much at all


Hmmmm...looks like you pulled a number out of your butt on that one.  Show me an RT actually _bringing home that_ from a single job and I'll be surprised.  Most of us (about 65-75% of the field according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics) make about $35-55K which means we bring home about two-thirds of that.  The other major thing to keep in mind that most of the folks at the higher end of that scale are in very expensive places to live (Chicago, NY, LA, etc) where even more of your check is going to taxes and rent.  Also most of the folks bringing home the higher end of the spectrum tend to be working two or more jobs or are working doing temp staffing (travelers).   

I, however, agree that it's stupid to make someone retest.  It just seems exceptionally mild in terms of cost.  Even when I was working as an EMS provider full-time $70 wasn't a lot.  Lay off the cheeseburgers, soda, cigarettes, candy, beer, etc (pick one) and you've got your test covered.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I did just pull a number to make a point...lol... 50,000 compared to 24,000 still a big difference.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not really...remember, most of us are closer to the bottom end end of the spectrum as well.  My point stands that even as someone who is working part time not as an RT (I only do it as a volunteer now because I became tired of the politics, stupidity of my coworkers and boring nature of the work; cleaving my pay more or less in half was totally worth it) and bringing in about $25K a year, $70 isn't that much money.  That's my monthly wine budget.


----------



## Nil desperandum (Apr 16, 2011)

*Cheesburgers in paradise!*

Wow! I leave to pick up some Cheeseburgers,[ whoops wrong button] assorted junk food and of course wine and look what happens!!!! 
18G gets it, and perhaps summed it up better than I. Looks like now you do too USAF. Wasn't trying to complain so much as find out if this made sense and if I was missing something. I know we gotta pay $$$$ I just think if I'm paying I can ask WHAT I'm paying FOR. Thanks guys. I'll let you know what Registry says.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2011)

There was a time when I would have to wait 2wks just to have that $70 and it would have caused a temporary hardship and delay in taking the exam. I literally went paycheck to paycheck. So yep I definitely get it.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 16, 2011)

What im trying to voice is I keep getting different answers when I try to call NR.  It sounds like we will be required to take the EMT basic test over.  Im guessing pearson vue, not really sure.  Although why would we be told to make sure we choose the "assessment" option instead of the "certification"....idk.  Im not worried about paying the money, I just know how stressfull that test was the first time...not looking forward to taking it again, but guess i need to look at it different, especially if im planning to go to medic school.


----------



## reaper (Apr 19, 2011)

18G said:


> That is VERY stupid of Florida to make people take the exact same test they already have taken and passed. What sense does that even make???? I am an NREMT-P so I would have to take the same exam all over just because? I'm not seeing what that proves. It's a complete waste of time and money and serves no purpose of validation as the person is already validated!
> 
> Sounds like Florida needs to develop some reciprocity policies. And $70 to some who are making $60-70,000 a year may not be much at all. But to someone with a family and only making 24,000 a year that $70 matters a lot.



You would not need to worry. FL does not accept NREMT for medic. You would be taking their state test anyway.

FL has never had reciprocity with any state. Only reason they allow NREMT for basic, is because it cuts down on the state testing they have to do. They will not allow it for medic, because NREMT would not raise their minimum pass percentage. So, FL stayed with a state medic test.

I watched an army medic come in with NREMT. State made him retake the entire EMT course. They said his military training did not meet their minimum standard. The state can decide on any rules they want. You follow or don't get a license!


----------



## 18G (Apr 19, 2011)

reaper said:


> You would not need to worry. FL does not accept NREMT for medic. You would be taking their state test anyway.
> 
> FL has never had reciprocity with any state. Only reason they allow NREMT for basic, is because it cuts down on the state testing they have to do. They will not allow it for medic, because NREMT would not raise their minimum pass percentage. So, FL stayed with a state medic test.
> 
> I watched an army medic come in with NREMT. State made him retake the entire EMT course. They said his military training did not meet their minimum standard. The state can decide on any rules they want. You follow or don't get a license!



I have no clue how FL does things but based on what the OP has stated it sounds a bit ridiculous to not have any sort of reciprocity and to make people reprove themselves with the same exact exam.

If another State has the same or even higher standards than FL, then why make those folks test all over? That's all I'm saying


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 19, 2011)

Im going through the process now to try to obtain my emt cert in FL, and the FL DOH is saying i must take an  NREMT Basic assessment again...Thanks for all the info everyone.  Just trying to figure this process out!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2011)

Nil desperandum said:


> which of course costs ANOTHER $70.00 bucks?


Could be worse...


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW! What exam is that? Ok $70 is great! ha!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 20, 2011)

Comprehensive Osteopathic Medical Licensing Exam. 3 steps, each cost $505 right now with the practical exam costing $1k, not counting airfare and accommodations in Philly.


----------



## mona (Jan 21, 2016)

Nil desperandum said:


> So I called FLorida's Dept of Health and they say that to license [ as a Basic]based upon out of state and NREMT certs, I have to START by taking the NREMT test AGAIN? specifically for FL?!! which of course costs ANOTHER $70.00 bucks? even thought I am current out of state ANd current with NREMT. The reason being they do not have reciprocity? Sooo.... the NREMT does not certify you to practice any way. Staes do. I'm just proving AGAIN that I have met the NREMT standard . Right? What am I missing here? Thoughts anyone? Buehler? Anyone? Thanks!


Just went through the same thing with Florida dept of health. They told me that I have to take the national registry test again.   What I finally got out of them is that it is a basic assessment exam.  Not that it's for basics bc there are tests for each level.  I agree that it is rediculous to have to take another nremt test when I already have past their test!


----------



## PunisherDoc (Feb 3, 2016)

Just a FYI, I am working with a FL rep who will be introducing legislation to make FL accept other states and military credentials.


----------



## reaper (Feb 3, 2016)

They always have accepted them, but you still had to take the FL exam. They accepted them as proof of training. Only military credentials you have are NREMT.


----------



## ShiannCamacho (May 20, 2016)

FL now requires NREMT-p to practice as a Medic. I just took it. Passed.


----------



## mona (May 20, 2016)

Nil desperandum said:


> So I called FLorida's Dept of Health and they say that to license [ as a Basic]based upon out of state and NREMT certs, I have to START by taking the NREMT test AGAIN? specifically for FL?!! which of course costs ANOTHER $70.00 bucks? even thought I am current out of state ANd current with NREMT. The reason being they do not have reciprocity? Sooo.... the NREMT does not certify you to practice any way. Staes do. I'm just proving AGAIN that I have met the NREMT standard . Right? What am I missing here? Thoughts anyone? Buehler? Anyone? Thanks!


----------



## mona (May 20, 2016)

I don't get it either.   The Florida students are getting out of school and taking the same test as we already have and getting g the same card as we already have. Ours is not good enough because we come from another state.  Same tests, same card, I would rather it stayed non NREMT and let me take the state test.   At least that made sense.


----------



## Emtdinosaur (May 31, 2016)

It's all about money. When you take the class in Florida and then test you pay the fee. For everyone that's out of state coming in even though we already have our NREMT we didn't pay the fee. So that's why when you go on the NREMT site to register for the exam it's the assessment exam not the certification exam. I wish they would just let us pay a reprocity fee and not test. I just recertified my NREMT and I can't use that score for Florida. Royal pain in the butt.

One thing to keep in mind I talked to the NR and they told me if I had taken the Florida exam before I recerted they would have used that score so I wouldn't have to pay the fee twice. So if anyone is going to get their Florida EMT and are due to recert talk to the NR first and maybe save on one of the 70.00 fees.


----------



## Adonis Corvinus (Jun 21, 2016)

Its all about money. That's why they want you to retest. Florida makes $30 from you paying the licensing fee and NREMT makes $70. Capitalist pigs


----------

